# TUG get-together again January 17th 2018 in Orlando!!!!!



## ronandjoan (Sep 12, 2017)

PLAN TO COME!!!

Once again we will be hosting our "annual TUGGERS get-together " at the Golden Corral, this year on January 17th.  Save the date!!!

We’ve had so many good times during these informal gatherings so hope you can join us this year too!!!

Golden Corral has been great these many past years to let us have a corner and STAY a LONG time, if we want to – and we have!.  The staff has always been great  ( consequently we do try to give them a nice tip.). This get-together is very informal, with no presentations of any kind, just sharing with each other.

We try to change chairs whenever we get a new plate ("musical chairs") so then everyone gets to talk to everyone. That has really worked out well in the past few years.


2 pm

Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL
(407) 938-9500


Hope to see everyone there this year, both old and new!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2017)

We are already feeling the excitement of anticipation for our January 2018 cruise & timeshare vacation -- of which the TUG get-together at Golden Corral is always a major serious highlight of the whole experience. 

_The Chief Of Staff_ & I have all our January vacation plans in place -- well, almost all.  

The missing link is where to spend 2 nights between the end of our Carnival cruise & check-in for our Kissimmee timeshare reservation.  I'm leaning toward Daytona Beach.  _The Chief Of Staff_ has been mentioning St. Augustine FL.  Either location will be great.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 28, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> We are already feeling the excitement of anticipation for our January 2018 cruise & timeshare vacation -- of which the TUG get-together at Golden Corral is always a major serious highlight of the whole experience.
> 
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Hope to see many of you this year!!


----------



## silentg (Oct 28, 2017)

We will be there this year!
Silentg


----------



## kwelty (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you Joan for taking the lead on this again this year.  My wife and I haven't been there before but I'm 90 per cent certain we will be there.  We have already booked a week at Hilton Head for our mid way stop from Virginia, now we just need to book our Florida week.


----------



## Panina (Oct 28, 2017)

I will not be down there until the 21st so will miss seeing everyone.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 16, 2017)

Panina said:


> I will not be down there until the 21st so will miss seeing everyone.


If you happen to visit St Augustine during yours stay, we'd be glad to see you. We're there for the month ( we just take a little 'vacation" to Orlando for a couple of days for this meeting.)


----------



## Panina (Nov 16, 2017)

ronandjoan said:


> If you happen to visit St Augustine during yours stay, we'd be glad to see you. We're there for the month ( we just take a little 'vacation" to Orlando for a couple of days for this meeting.)


This trip it will be Orlando and Miami and we will have mom so traveling extra won't work.  Maybe next time, would love seeing you.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 16, 2017)

Panina said:


> I will not be down there until the 21st so will miss seeing everyone.


We're checking in Jan. 13 for a week at High Point World Resort (Kissimmee FL), then moving over Jan. 20 to Vacation Village At Parkway (also Kissimmee) till Jan. 27 check-out.  

No reason TUG folks can't indulge in a supplemental get-together. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Panina (Nov 16, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> We're checking in Jan. 13 for a week at High Point World Resort (Kissimmee FL), then moving over Jan. 20 to Vacation Village At Parkway (also Kissimmee) till Jan. 27 check-out.
> 
> No reason TUG folks can't indulge in a supplemental get-together.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Sounds good.  I will be at Sabal Palm for a week starting January 21.


----------



## silentg (Dec 16, 2017)

Looking forward to it


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wishing you guys to have an awesome turnout and please enjoy yourself.  Happy New Year to all. Remember it is going to be above sixty (60) degrees in Florida and hopefully thirty (30) degrees or higher in Virginia.

Enjoy and  a very Happy New Year.


----------



## mpizza (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah!  I can attend this one!

Maria


----------



## jfbookers (Dec 19, 2017)

OK Laugh if you want
My wife and I were planning a boat taxi ride around Tampa before heading back to Orlando to spend one night before heading back to chilly Virginia on an early flight. I was skimming TUG when it caught my eye "TUG get together at 2pm, on the 17th Golden Corral in Orlando" and while we were looking forward to the boatride the gathering sounded like a lot more fun. So we packed up and headed that direction. When we went in the staff said they had no groups set for that date so back to recheck TUG and there it was in the headline. MEET JAN. 17th
Sorry I probably can't make that one. Hope all of you who plan better have a great time and maybe we will plan on next year. We already know where the meeting is and we had a pretty good meal when we were there.Hope to see you all next year.
Jim Booker, Norfolk, VA


----------



## silentg (Dec 19, 2017)

Awe sorry you missed the boat ride


----------



## kwelty (Dec 30, 2017)

We have our unit booked at Holiday Inn Club at Orange Lake and are looking forward to the meeting.  I had missed an earlier post that Brian will be speaking at a different meeting about time sharing, 1/15, about an hour away.  I'm planning on going and I hope others are too.




*TUGBrianAdministrator*
I will be speaking at the Villages Timeshare meeting on January 15th (next month) at 7pm at the Laurel Manor recreation center.

I also stick around for awahile afterwards and chat/answer questions for those in need!

While this is a private meeting for villages residents, guests can attend if you provide me with your name beforehand so I can put you on the guest list!

there is no charge or fee to attend, its completely free! So if you are in the area, or know someone who lives in the villages who is a timeshare owner...stop on by!

to get on the guest list you can email or pm me tugadmin@tug2.net

The Timeshare Users Group
tug@tug2.net


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 2, 2018)

kwelty said:


> We have our unit booked at Holiday Inn Club at Orange Lake and are looking forward to the meeting.  I had missed an earlier post that Brian will be speaking at a different meeting about time sharing, 1/15, about an hour away.  I'm planning on going and I hope others are too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you are going - if we were in Orlando for a week, we would too - would love to meet and hear everything he says, but we are in St Augustine for the month and just drive over from St Augustine for two nights, stay at Bonnet Creek, for the meeting.  Perhaps you could share with us   ...


----------



## bbakernbay (Jan 7, 2018)

kwelty said:


> We have our unit booked at Holiday Inn Club at Orange Lake and are looking forward to the meeting.  I had missed an earlier post that Brian will be speaking at a different meeting about time sharing, 1/15, about an hour away.  I'm planning on going and I hope others are too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please see my today’s post on this forum regarding Florida timeshares soon reaching 40 year Sunset.  Possible subject for discussion although probably not applicable at The Villages as they are of more recent vintage.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 8, 2018)

bbakernbay said:


> Please see my today’s post on this forum regarding Florida timeshares soon reaching 40 year Sunset.  Possible subject for discussion although probably not applicable at The Villages as they are of more recent vintage.


I am assuming you will be at the Villages meeting and then come over to the Golden Corral on the 18th?  Perhaps then you can share information from the Villages meeting too...
   So you are talking about mainly Westgate?  or does Brian say that lot of other timeshare resorts will be closing too?  Right now we are at our St Augustine timeshare that we come to every year -- hope it is not closing too????  We've no word on that.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 15, 2018)

{from BBBaker  Please see my today’s post on this forum regarding Florida timeshares soon reaching 40 year Sunset. Possible subject for discussion although probably not applicable at The Villages as they are of more recent vintage.  bbakernbay, Jan 7, 2018}

Hi BBAKER - assume we'll see you wednesday since you posted here -- looking forward to it


Any more coming too??  We enjoyed an early visit from AWAYWE GO this week!


----------



## SmileLynn (Jan 16, 2018)

We're going to make it to Golden Corral tomorrow. Last year was the 1st year we attended and had a BLAST talking to so many wonderful people! Can't wait!!


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 16, 2018)

I will be there tomorrow too if you are trying to get a head count. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 17, 2018)

We're at Bonnet CReek and tonight until 10 p.m. are the "dueling pianos" just downstairs and outside -- oops, going to be very cold.  But we always enjoy that show (free).  Anyone interested in coming over after our dinner would certainly be welcome.


----------

